# Passing of Howard Cook, CD one of Canada's first parachutists



## a78jumper (7 May 2011)

Godspeed on the wings of angels, Jumper.

http://www.legacy.com/can-edmonton/Obituaries.asp?Page=Lifestory&PersonId=150845813

COOK, Howard "Howie" Clifford, BEM, CD December 2, 1921 - April 22, 2011 It is with great sadness that we announce the passing of Howard Cook; beloved father, husband, grandfather and great-grandfather. Howie passed away in Calgary, the city of his birth, on April 22nd, 2011. Howie lived a life of purpose, passion, and commitment to his country and family. At sixteen years of age, Howie enlisted in the Canadian Militia, Royal Canadian Corps of Signals, and in 1939 entered the Canadian Active Service Force. He was a veteran paratrooper and career military man of thirty-one years; serving in WW II, the Korean War, UN peacekeeper in the Middle East and as a member of the 1948 Cannon Turner rescue mission. Howard's military decorations included the British Empire Medal (BEM), Canadian Voluntary Service Medal and Clasp, War Medal 1939-45, Korea Medal, United Nations Service Medal, United Nations Emergency Force Medal, and the Canadian Forces Decoration with Clasp (CD). In 1946 Howard was awarded the symbol "P" as one of Canada's first Qualified Parachutists. After his retirement, he was Commanding Officer of the 2551 Canadian Airborne Cadet Corps in Edmonton. He concluded his military involvement as Honourary Lieutenant Colonel of the 745 Edmonton Communication Squadron. Howie was an avid sportsman, loyal friend, mentor and dedicated family man known for his generosity, kindness and patriotism. Howie was a committed believer in Christ and an ardent follower of the 100 Huntley Street Mission. We are going to miss him dearly. He is survived by his wife, Cecile Bielech-Cook; sons Raymond (Harriet), Donald (Jennifer), David (Angeline); daughter Lorraine; grandchildren, Amanda (Lyndon), Geoffrey (Vanessa), Samantha (Henry), Andrew, Matthew (Becky), Rory, Adrienne, Anthony, Peter and Emily; as well as great-grandchildren: Nathan, Bradon, Joshua, Callie, Elijah, Isaiah, Nevaeh, Evie and Abby. Howard was predeceased by his first wife Blanche, his daughter Mariette Cook-Moore (Steve), brothers Blair and Doug, and sister Nina Cook. Friends and relatives are invited to a Memorial Service and Celebration of Howard's Life at the First Alliance Church, 12345 - 40th Street S.E., Calgary, on Saturday, August 6, 2011 at 1:30 p.m. Forward condolences through www.hffs.com . If friends so desire memorial tributes may be made in Howard's name, directly to the Canadian Cancer Society, the Signals Museum in Kingston, ON (https// www.c-and-e-museum.org/about_e1.htm ), or Crossroads Christian Communications, PO Box 5100, 1295 North Service Road, Burlington, ON L7R 4M2. Telephone: 1-800-265-3100. HERITAGE FUNERAL SERVICES "Calgary Crematorium Chapel" 403-299-0111


----------



## REDinstaller (7 May 2011)

I thank you Sir for all of the advice that you have given me during your time as our Honouary LCOL.   

STAND PROUD


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (7 May 2011)

His life seems to read as one huge adventure and larger than life.  I google the Cannon Turner rescue mission it was the jump of a life time. Job well done. My thoughts go out to his family and they can be very  proud of Mr  Cook.

see for details of the rescue
http://books.google.ca/books?id=1tgDAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA92&ots=cLyG4zDp0j&dq=cannon%20turner%20rescue%20mission&pg=PA95#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## a78jumper (7 May 2011)

Thanks for providing the link....I had intended on googling it myself.


----------

